# Non Skid Deck Cleaner with PTEF



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I recently sold my Carbon Marine CastingPillar. I've been very happy with the product but will not use it on my Native Skiff. So after putting it up for sale I got a contact from a gentleman on the Maverick site who wanted to barter for a custom built fly rod. His company, Blue Ridge Rods builds custom made one off fly rods. 

I went to ship the platform yesterday but wanted to clean the Seadek as it had some stains and ground in foot dirt from a few years of use. I've tried several products over the years and while some got the Seadek sort of clean none got it completely clean. 

I called Bob from Shallow Water Customs to ask his opinion. He said to swing by and try his deck cleaner that they use on every customers boat, Seachoice Non Skid Deck Cleaner with PTEF, Starbrite carries a similar product.










This stuff was awesome! Simply wet the surface with water then hit it with a few sprays of the non skid deck cleaner, scrub with a good brush to form a healthy foam. Then let it sit for a minute or so. Last rinse off. It took all but three small dot sizes stains off the Seadek. I was so impressed I bought two, one gallon, jugs! 

Bob said this is the only cleaner they use for customer boats with or without Seadek. I can see why! 

I am going to do a little before/after set up with a dirty poling platform on the Waterman soon. I'll post the pictures here.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I use some simple green and a little bleach in a bucket.
If you've used that as well, how would you say this compares to the cleaner?

Does it strip the wax?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've used simple green. I've also used diluted bleach, problem with bleach is it's very harsh on vinyl. Ruined a cooler cushion using products with bleach. Buddy of mine ruined his cushion on his Action Craft using products containing bleach too. So I refuse to use bleach on my skiff anymore for that reason. 

This stuff by far has been the most effective product to date that I've found. I bought it by the gallon (save in bulk) then pour it into a spray bottle. Another tip I got from a friend, he leaves the seal under the cap on the jug, then punched a couple small holes in the seal and simply squirts it on his deck where he needs. Killer "do more with less" tip!

From what I was told it does not strip wax, but does leave a protective coating that is not slippery. That's what the PTEF is for.

Cheers


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Magic Eraser works..


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

from what i hear the starbrite deck cleaner w/ptef you speak of is now in a blue bottle found on the shelf at walmart under the atwood name, where can you get the seachoice stuff at? and how much $$$


----------

